# Apparel Dealers



## ACGraphics (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok so it isn't hard to buy good quality inexpensive plain tshirts and sweatshirts to print on. But what if I want to print on more intricate apparel. Is there an apparel place where I can buy sweatshirts and things from that I can then print my designs and logos on. For example brands like vocom have colorblock sweatshirts. Does volcom actual stitch together these garments or purchase them from somewhere and then make them there own by adding there logo and designs?

I guess what I am asking is how many apparel brand actually make there own garments and how many order generic brands and then print there stuff on them.?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Any brand that has reached at least mid-tier distribution are having their garments custom made from scratch by an overseas manufacturer (known as private label programs). They usually have the decoration (printing, embroidery, applique, etc) done overseas as well. Volcom and similar brands are in that boat. But startups and smaller indie brands usually don't have the capital or volume demand for private label. So they purchase from domestic suppliers and use local screen printers to decorate the garment. There are plenty of blank suppliers out there with all kinds of options. Just keep researching. Two options of fashion forward suppliers are American Apparel or Alternative Apparel.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I saw them unpacking boxes of spring/summer theme graphic tees (at least 20 different designs) at a local big box store....Each box was a pre-pack (12 assorted sizes) of a single colour & design.....On the outside of the box it said Box xxx of 116,000.....So by my rough math said this order was over 27,000,000 pieces...So this is why the little guys are pretty much stuck using stock shirts until they get "huge".....


----------



## ACGraphics (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you this is all very helpful!


----------



## ACGraphics (Feb 28, 2013)

One more thing...If i purchase apparel from American Apparel and put my designs on it do I have to change the tags to make them my own or is it ok to sell the apparel with the original American Apparel labels on it?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Label changing is optional.


----------

